# Help! Asus M2N78-LA XP drivers needed!!



## PaulieG (Oct 11, 2008)

OK guys. I have a client that wants to replace the Vista that came on his HP 8530f computer with Windows XP. However, I'm having a hard time finding XP drivers for his motherboard. The board is a Asus M2N78-LA. I can't find any XP drivers on the Asus site or on the XP site. I've also looked at the Nvidia site for the 8200 chipset drivers with no luck. I REALLY need some help locating the drivers before I go ahead and install XP then have driver problems for the LAN, media cards etc. I'd really appreciate some help. Below, I've included the link to this computer:

http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsuppor...1469325&prodTypeId=12454&prodSeriesId=3328509


----------



## modder (Oct 11, 2008)

you can use "Universal Device Driver Pack for Windows"


----------



## erocker (Oct 11, 2008)

Try 178.18's for XP.  That's what Nvidia says to use anyway, hopefully there is stuff for that chipset in there too.

Go here:http://www.nvidia.com/Download/Find.aspx?lang=en-us
Select GeForce 8 series, then select GeForce 8200/nforce 730a


----------



## wtf_tke (Sep 10, 2009)

*Found XP drivers*

http://www.nvidia.com/object/nforce_winxp_15.26.html.  The universal drivers disk only had the Audio drivers but not LAN, SM BUS, and Coprecessor drivers, but the link does.


----------



## 95Viper (Sep 10, 2009)

Paulieg, they used, at least, three different MB versions in the model...maybe more.  And, the chipsets are different.:

Viola(NVIDIA GeForce 8200 (MCP78PV);may or may not have raid):http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?lc=en&cc=us&docname=c01421635&dlc=en

Violet(NVIDIA GeForce 9100;raid):http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?docname=c01635734&tmp_track_link=ot_recdoc/c01421635/en_us/c01635734/loc:1&lc=en&dlc=en&cc=us

Violet3(NVIDIA GeForce 9100;raid):http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?docname=c01742903&tmp_track_link=ot_recdoc/c01421635/en_us/c01742903/loc:4&lc=en&dlc=en&cc=us


This thread may help, as it looks like somebody succeeded in doing it.:http://www.theeldergeek.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=31213

Goodluck

Here is a boring, but funnyHP support video on going to xp.  I could barely take it. Watch at your own risk!http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsupport/TechSupport/Document.jsp?lang=en&cc=us&taskId=115&prodSeriesId=3750358&prodTypeId=12454&prodSeriesId=3750358&objectID=c00579175


----------



## wtf_tke (Sep 10, 2009)

I succeeded with the drivers that I posted! It was a breeze. Unpacked then clicked the install and all the drivers were installed and no more devices in other devices after the reboot!


----------



## jasbone123 (Sep 12, 2009)

Hi,
   I have found similar problem with my system.I have searched the Driver pack on the internet.Some drivers installed successfully.If you don't get from their try to install another version of XP if your motherboard support it.


----------



## Fireball689 (Dec 28, 2013)

so i fought with this for hours so i truely hope this helps someone out much easier than what i just went through found this link that has EVERYTHING YOU NEED for all prior operating systems to install all drivers in one nice little package http://mxdtr.com/pegatron-m2n78-la-motherboard-bios-driver-drivers/ enjoy!


----------

